# Trying Lamictal after many failures



## Zoinks (Oct 13, 2018)

Long time lurker been Dp'd since late 2013 or early 2014 not completely sure. I've tried every SSRI, SNRI, Wellbutrin, 2 or 3 SSRI + Antipsychotic combinations (Geodon, Rexulti, and Risperidone).

I have had no success with any of these except paxil helping a bit with feeling suicidal.

I finally talked my doctor into Lamictal and am on day 4 of 50mg in the evening. I also take 40mg of Paxil and 3mg of Clonazapam as needed.

I have felt no effect with it yet but it's only day 4. I have read it takes up to 100mg - 200mg or more to feel the effect.

I'm taking 50 mg in the evening for 5 days, 50 mg in the morning and 50 in the evening for 5 days, 50 mg in the morning and 100mg for 5 days, and then 100 mg in the morning and 100mg in the evening.

I know that sounds like a pretty fast titration but I believe in my doctor I've been seeing him since late 2014 and have had barely any side effects from all of the medications I have tried.

If this doesn't work we were talking about getting off of everything and going straight to Nardil.

I will keep you guys updated and good luck everyone.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm on the same plan. I should be up to 200mg by the end of the month hopefully. Tomorrow is day 11 of my SSRI which hasn't kicked in fully yet. Message me if you'd like.


----------



## Jay22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Its been almost 3 months for me, I just started 25mg tonight, im hoping it works because my dp has been fading alot, like im so close to recovery. Just hoping lamictal will bring me over that threshold to being fully recovered lol. Ughh i also have anxiety/depression and hoping it will help with that too.


----------



## Zoinks (Oct 13, 2018)

I've been on Lamictal for about a month now and I've been taking 200mg for around 2 weeks now with no effect. I guess I'm just not one of the ones it helped. No worries though onto the next medicine! I see the doctor tomorrow for some more options, I considered trying Nardil but I'll probably try a tricyclic first or maybe naltrexone. I wish you all good luck and success.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

How did you get yours and what're your main symptoms?


----------



## Zoinks (Oct 13, 2018)

zouzoux said:


> How did you get yours and what're your main symptoms?


I can't really pinpoint what the absolute reason I got this. Leading up to getting dpdr I was always a pothead smoking weed all the time for about 5 years. I then started getting anxiety from smoking weed but I still continued to smoke it because that's what me and my friends did and pretty much all we did. Fast forward a year or so later the synthetic marijuana spice started coming into stores and one night I drank 2 pints of vodka to myself and smoked one hit of synthetic marijuana and I had a panic attack. My heart felt it was beating 1000 beats a second and i felt very cloudy, I somehow was able to fall asleep very fast after calming down just a little bit and I remember when I went to bed I felt like I was sleeping on clouds. I woke up the next morning not fully depersonalized but I felt very foggy and the fog never went away. A couple days later I started having panic attacks my first one was at the doctors office at this point my dpdr was at full effect. At first It was an out of body looking down from above myself type thing but I don't think that lasted long, I honestly can't remember. My symptoms changed over the years and I do not have panic attacks anymore and I do not have existential thoughts like I used to. I can't even think properly about what my symptoms as I feel like an airhead, I guess the main ones I can say are I feel detached from myself, still feel weird looking into the mirror and still not fully feeling inside my body, I walk around and I know I'm walking but that still feels weird, my vision is staticky I don't notice it too much in the light but in the dark I can definitely notice the static, my emotions are blunted and my connection to others are still disconnected. My memory is better than it was but it's still not at 100%. I feel like I'm stuck inside my head talking to myself all the time analyzing everything. There are probably a lot more than I can not think of right now so I'll leave it at that. I also have the worst depression I have ever had at this moment, I think I was depressed before dpdr but it was at a small stage, now it's full blown feeling like crap all the time I don't even feel sad in fact I can't even cry I just feel like crap. I went to the doctor 2 days ago and he prescribed me 60 tablets of 50 mg Naltrexone and I don't know if this medicine is gonna work either but I'm gonna keep trying until I find some sort of stabilization where I feel I can be interested in doing things again. I'm trying Nardil next.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

I see and other than medications did you try psychotherapy? and most importantly did still smoke weed after you got dpdr ?

Paxil Cr was a med that helped my DR but I only tried it for 1 month and stopped because I thought I was cured. I'm reconsidering retaking it and see how it goes.


----------

